# tracer shotgun rounds for waterfowl?



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

anyone know where I can get some tracer rounds for the waterfowl hunt? I always struggle the first hour of the opener with those 70-90 yard passing shots and some tracer rounds would help out quite a bit. Thanks for any info!


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

I know Fiochi makes a tracer round for shotguns, I'd look them up.


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

Now it's going to look like WWIII not just sound like it:grin:


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

I just need to really practice my lead this year. I'm sick of hitting them on the 2nd or 3rd shot because at that range they fall way out in the phrag and I lose them... I need to time it so I hit them on the first shot and they fall right on the dike or next to my 2 decoys I place on the side of the dike. Man I'm getting excited for the opener!


----------



## ram2h2o (Sep 11, 2007)

You would do better to go shoot some skeet and practice your lead and follow thru. Tracers would be a lot slower than a steel shot hunting load. Would make for a nice show for the hunters around you!


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

utahgolf said:


> I just need to really practice my lead this year. I'm sick of hitting them on the 2nd or 3rd shot because at that range they fall way out in the phrag and I lose them... I need to time it so I hit them on the first shot and they fall right on the dike or next to my 2 decoys I place on the side of the dike. Man I'm getting excited for the opener!


Just do like I do, 10 gauge with #4 buckshot....get's em out to 125 yards pretty easy.


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

utahgolf said:


> I just need to really practice my lead this year. I'm sick of hitting them on the 2nd or 3rd shot because at that range they fall way out in the phrag and I lose them!


That's still pretty good by my book. I usually don't hit them until my 4th or sometimes my 5th with my semi auto.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

LostLouisianian said:


> Just do like I do, 10 gauge with #4 buckshot....get's em out to 125 yards pretty easy.


I end up crippling them at about that range cause they flare up after the first few misses. It's really that semi committed 80 yard range that I struggle with. I think I'll call a lot more?? to try and get them at that cupped 60 yard range.


----------



## drakebob01 (Jun 25, 2008)

utahgolf said:


> I just need to really practice my lead this year. I'm sick of hitting them on the 2nd or 3rd shot because at that range they fall way out in the phrag and I lose them... I need to time it so I hit them on the first shot and they fall right on the dike or next to my 2 decoys I place on the side of the dike. Man I'm getting excited for the opener!


 What???? Your gun wont float the 4th?


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

drakebob01 said:


> What???? Your gun wont float the 4th?


not sure, I do have a floating gun case though? is that what you mean? I'll see if that works to help retrieve birds cause this might be another year I go without buying waders.


----------



## fish-n-fool (May 26, 2009)

utahgolf said:


> not sure, I do have a floating gun case though? is that what you mean? I'll see if that works to help retrieve birds cause this might be another year I go without buying waders.


Wait you need waders? 
You need decoys?
You need a call?
I thought all you needed was a lawn chair and a case of shells. 
This is really going to up my odds!!!
THANKS!


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

To heck with taking the time to shoot and lead properly, just show up thirty minutes before legal shooting time begins, at this point people will already be shooting, and just find someone with decoys already set up that is killing birds and go sit on the edge of their decoys. They aren't called public waterfowl management areas for nothing! I'm sick of people acting like it's not ethical or fair for me to come shoot birds coming in their decoys. They get mad if I shoot at birds 90 yards high, then they get mad if I shoot them feet down over the decoys at 20 yards! You just can't win with some people out there. If it doesn't say it's illegal in the waterfowl proclamation then it isn't illegal period!


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

Greenhead_Slayer said:


> To heck with taking the time to shoot and lead properly, just show up thirty minutes before legal shooting time begins, at this point people will already be shooting, and just find someone with decoys already set up that is killing birds and go sit on the edge of their decoys. They aren't called public waterfowl management areas for nothing! I'm sick of people acting like it's not ethical or fair for me to come shoot birds coming in their decoys. They get mad if I shoot at birds 90 yards high, then they get mad if I shoot them feet down over the decoys at 20 yards! You just can't win with some people out there. If it doesn't say it's illegal in the waterfowl proclamation then it isn't illegal period!


I like to be courteous out there. Just because the mud motor guys out on the turpin unit setup 200 yards across from my spot on the dike doesn't mean I'm going to be rude in return. Granted those gliding ducks I'm shooting at 100 yards might be heading towards their spreads, but I'm not a duck mind reader, there's probably a good chance that duck would swing around and come into my 2 decoys that are right next to the dike. So I figure it's all good. What irks me is when there is a low crossing duck flying across the dike and the other guys on the dike don't even holler a warning so I can take cover. I at least make a couple warning quacks with my duck call when I'm shooting towards them.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

golf, why would you spend the money on tracers when lead shot is so much less expensive. :mrgreen:


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

Fowlmouth said:


> golf, why would you spend the money on tracers when lead shot is so much less expensive. :mrgreen:


I'm unable to retrieve most of my birds and I'd hate to see a hawk or raccoon get lead poisoning from eating my lost birds. I try and pay it forward that way.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Sportsman carries the Winchester AA black and orange technology tracer shells if that is what you are talking about- 12 ga only is what I have seen.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

I'm thinking of taking a saiga and converting it to 10 gauge so I can use a drum magazine and really do some crippling on those that are flying over with oxygen masks on.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

It's like bowhunting at those distances. Just hold a little high. Then you'll be just fine.


----------



## N8ON (Oct 7, 2010)

Funniest post in a long time!!!


----------



## Joh Fredersen (Sep 24, 2013)

Wait. 
You TRY and FIND those ducks that don't land dead on the dike?
That's too much work, and your hunt will be over too fast.
Like last year, some guy came by with a dog and retrieved my birds for me.
JERK!
I coulda shot for hours before I had my limit, I only count the ones I have in my hand.
That stupid dog picked up my cripples and I had to go home!!
Barely through half a pack of cigarettes and 3 boxes of shells.

Luckily it was only 8 o'clock, and they hadn't picked up the dumpster at work yet, or I would have had to eat them.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

Joh Fredersen said:


> Wait.
> You TRY and FIND those ducks that don't land dead on the dike?
> That's too much work, and your hunt will be over too fast.
> Like last year, some guy came by with a dog and retrieved my birds for me.
> ...


glad you mentioned this. I was just told by my neighbors that I could borrow their dog for the hunt! The dog has never hunted before but they said it likes to chase birds on their walks around the neighborhood, so I'm sure it will do well out there in the marsh! So now I will be able to take those longer shots that I've held off on!


----------



## mtnrunner260 (Feb 15, 2010)

Sounds like you have a plan but has anyone ever tried spectra shot?


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

I don't get it. The dog is a labrador retriever. Why doesnt he go get the birds I shoot.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

Hoopermat said:


> I don't get it. The dog is a labrador retriever. Why doesnt he go get the birds I shoot.


this has me worried. The dog I am borrowing is a lab. I thought since they said it liked to chase birds around the yard, that it would do just fine out in the marsh for its first time... I better work with the dog a little bit the night before the opener just to make sure it's good to go. Thanks!


----------



## Joh Fredersen (Sep 24, 2013)

utahgolf said:


> this has me worried. The dog I am borrowing is a lab. I thought since they said it liked to chase birds around the yard, that it would do just fine out in the marsh for its first time... I better work with the dog a little bit the night before the opener just to make sure it's good to go. Thanks!


Just be sure you can yell really loud, and make sure the dogs owners aren't BYU fans or it won't understand the obscenities you're shouting at it.


----------



## JSF-35 (Sep 5, 2014)

I just flock shoot with my AR-15. It really reaches out there plus the windage mil dots help me lead properly.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

utahgolf said:


> this has me worried. The dog I am borrowing is a lab. I thought since they said it liked to chase birds around the yard, that it would do just fine out in the marsh for its first time... I better work with the dog a little bit the night before the opener just to make sure it's good to go. Thanks!


Well I know EXACTLY who you are. Yesterday on youth day you were set up just to the west of us on unit 2 on FB. Did your dog ever come back after looking for the phantom duck for nearly an hour and you yelling until you lost your voice?


----------



## time4hunt (Oct 4, 2011)

Don't forget to have full blaze orange on for the opener. You don't want to be hidden in any way so that someone may accidentally shoot you with bird shot. You want to make sure you stand out when sitting in your folding chair on the dike.


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

What is the best choke tube for those tricky 200 yard shoots. I can't seem to get the birds any closer to the guys next to me's decoys. Maybe I'm confused. I try to hide my box of corona in the weeds and I am wearing the same white shirt and tan cargo shorts as eveyone else. 

Please help me.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

@ Hoop, Just be sure to setup downwind of the poor buggars you're squatting on... that way when the birds come around for their final approach, they'll be right over your head. _Caution though_: be sure to stand waaaay up to get a good shot and also so the guy with the 06' upwind of you can cleanly/clearly see you through his Leupy. -say cheeeze!-


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Hoopermat said:


> What is the best choke tube for those tricky 200 yard shoots. I can't seem to get the birds any closer to the guys next to me's decoys.
> 
> Please help me.


No choke tube at all - take out the choke and go full wide open. You want that patter to be as big as you can make it - better chance of hitting the dang bird that way. They ain't called scatter guns for nothin'! Spread them bb's wide and far. You can take down a full flock in one shot if you get them before they get too low.

And bam. Top of page!


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

I was wondering if it's ok to use a flair gun?? Or does that fall under the spotlight rule??. I might start shooting a little early cause everyone on the dike does too. But it's still hard to see what I'm shooting at that early. I think a flair round followed by a volly of shells would increase my chances of winging one.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

utahgolf said:


> I was wondering if it's ok to use a flair gun?? Or does that fall under the spotlight rule??. I might start shooting a little early cause everyone on the dike does too. But it's still hard to see what I'm shooting at that early. I think a flair round followed by a volly of shells would increase my chances of winging one.


You have to use the flares with the little parachutes on them so they stay up in the air longer to give you more to shoot at.


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

Shot size would you recommend. 1oz slug or 00 buck. I think the buck will do better because it would spread out better. But the slug would have a longer range


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

LostLouisianian said:


> You have to use the flares with the little parachutes on them so they stay up in the air longer to give you more to shoot at.


Flares might also land and cause a fire. That way we're helping burning phrag! Win win. Seems like the division needs to get on that potential reg change!


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

utahgolf said:


> Flares might also land and cause a fire. That way we're helping burning phrag! Win win. Seems like the division needs to get on that potential reg change!


And the burning phrag would scare up more ducks and with the glow from the fire illuminate the sky better for those 200 yard shots....wow, I think we're on to something here.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Hoopermat said:


> Shot size would you recommend. 1oz slug or 00 buck. I think the buck will do better because it would spread out better. But the slug would have a longer range


No no no. Use them wincheester double AA in size 8. You can get them $25/case at the walmart. You get far more bb's from the size 8s than you'll ever get in the double oughts.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Now I remember why I quit hunting ducks.:mrgreen:


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

GaryFish said:


> No no no. Use them wincheester double AA in size 8. You can get them $25/case at the walmart. You get far more bb's from the size 8s than you'll ever get in the double oughts.


What about the home defense ammo. It has both a slug and oo buck. But is it nontoxic?


----------



## slick5-0 (Sep 24, 2014)

Man after reading these posts I thought you were talking about me. But when you didn't mention taking the gun from my kids and doing all the shooting while they sat and cried because I was screaming at them, I knew it couldn't be me.


----------



## Jam (Sep 14, 2014)

I just got a fake ID that says I'm 10


----------



## dixieboy (Jul 26, 2013)

if you really must reach out and touch em, head up to the hill airplane patch and see if you can borrow one of those big a** cannons and a few cans of bullets from one of the planes!


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)




----------

